# Fender Telecaster $350



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Welland, Ontario






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Still have this?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

No ! 

Stange these "Pakistaneese" words


----------

